# ACS Intake Numbers for 2011



## greydak (14 Mar 2011)

Anyone have a rough (Or Accurate) idea as to the number of ACS TECH spots the air force is looking to fill for 2011?

I'm awaiting a CT to ACS and, I'm looking for the total numbers when it comes to CT's.

Thanks


----------



## Griffon (14 Mar 2011)

There are 20 slots on the SIP for Internal Transfers, but that's a number projected from last year.  The 2011/2012 SIP will be released on or about 1 Apr and will provide numbers that are a bit firmer for this year, but 20 is a good ballpark figure.


----------



## greydak (14 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the info, do youknow if that number includes the NCM SEP program too? My recruiter mentioned it may increase my chances if I went that route?


----------



## Griffon (14 Mar 2011)

My apologies, I gave you the internal numbers.  CTs count against the external SIP, which has 77 spots plus 4 SEP positions.  Again the disclaimer, these are only target numbers generated last year.


----------



## greydak (14 Mar 2011)

Wow, 77 seems like a lot of positions, is this just for ACS Technicians, and are there more courses running? 
 Also this would put me in competition against civilians and other component transfers correct?


----------



## Griffon (14 Mar 2011)

Now that's a lot of questions!  Settle down, because those 77 positions are for CTs AND new recruits.  They will *probably* run approx 6 courses of 12 over the year in Borden, and they will stagger them through the year.  Now here's the part that makes life hard: Usually they will course load a serial of applicants for an occupation on the same BMQ course; at least they used to anyways.  And they will time it so that they do the BMQ course that ends reasonably close to the start date for their QL3 course.  That shouldn't apply to you as you *should* get a BMQ bypass as you're in the PRes, probably did BMQ fairly recently, right?

With all that being said, I would speculate that an offer would be held back until fairly shortly before the course you are to be loaded on, *if* you are selected.  So you could still be in for a wait, but that is all speculation.

Facts:  77 positions were forcasted, courses run through the year, and you will be competing against civilians for those positions.


----------



## greydak (15 Mar 2011)

Ok so I likely won't  be able to avoid  the ever famous waiting game, and I would hope that two tours and 10 years in will help me bypass St Jean.


----------



## Griffon (15 Mar 2011)

greydak said:
			
		

> I would hope that two tours and 10 years in will help me bypass St Jean.



I dunno, it doesn't sound like you have enough experience in the CF to bypass BMQ... ;D

In all seriousness, I only said "should" because you never know, there could always be some exception made due to somebody's circumstances.  I don't want to mislead someone into thinking that they will definitely not have to do BMQ, I am not in a position to do that.


----------



## greydak (15 Mar 2011)

Yah, but thanks for the info.. Hopefully I hear something in early April?


----------



## greydak (23 Mar 2011)

Got an offer last week, I start in Borden this May.. I hope I'm not in PAT Platoon long?


----------



## Griffon (23 Mar 2011)

I couldn't tell you how long you will be on PAT, but congratulations on your OT!

EDIT: Sorry, that's CT, not OT.  ;D


----------



## greydak (22 Apr 2011)

I haven't been told how long I'll be in PAT Platoon, however the recruiter was telling me they are trying to change the system so DND isn't paying, housing ad feeding guys for nothing. We will see?


----------



## Bradford523 (29 Apr 2011)

Friends of mine are in PAT over in Borden waiting for their course to start (ACS).  Last I heard from them was anywhere up to 18 months waiting; at least that's what they told me.


----------



## greydak (29 Apr 2011)

Are your friends of the street or CT/OT? I know a guy who is staff for PAT Pl in Borden, I'll see what he says?


----------



## Johnny Cage (6 May 2011)

Thought I would jump in on this topic since nobody has replied to my topic in the Maintainer's Bench Section.  Here is my original post:

I will be OT'd to ACS in July and I was wondering if anyone knows how long I will have to wait to be course loaded on my QL3.  I was doing some research on the DNET  and PARRA says that there is over 150 members on BTL (Don't know if they are awaiting training or not?).  AT CFSATE's website it says there is courses starting every 3 months and the max load is 8 per course. Just wondering how many of these courses end up being zero loaded and is it first come serve or do OT's get loaded first?

Thanks


----------



## Johnny Cage (9 May 2011)

I made an error in my previous post.  There is actually a max course load of 12 vice 8.


----------



## Hoogoos (16 May 2011)

I did my CFAT last week and everyone in the room had applied for ACS. They told us that they want to get everyone that wants to be ACS and that qualifies for it to receive their job offers by May 20th.
They told us that they put all the Montreal ACS candidates together and are doing a accelerated process for us because there is a high demand for ACS right now. I don't know the accuracy of this information, but that's what 2 different Captains told us anyway.


----------

